# Pipes for sale - half price



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been meaning to post up some of my pipe collection for sale. I figure this is the only way to get it done. So, I'm posting a "heads' up", hopefully what is the night before. I'll have a Rad Davis, two Cavicchis, a Baki, an Ashton and several others. Asking half of what I gave for them as memory serves.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

And before anyone asks: I will be posting pictures :high5:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Subscribing, maybe I can score my first pipe.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Rad Davis? Hmmmm, pm sent


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Subscribing, maybe I can score my first pipe.


Maybe I should actually check out the pipes before posting ound:

Anyways looking forward to pictures, just checked some of the names out and they look like high end pipes!

Good luck brother.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Cant wait to see them im sure they will go fast. I have pipes by a few of the makers and enjoy them.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, so the deal is this: I'm moving on from 2 year to 4 year college in the fall. I'm behind on a few issues and need to get caught up..... hell, I need to get ahead. Anyway, over the last several years I've spent my extra dinero on things with a resale value and now its time to cash in. Thus, the pipes. 

I'd prefer not to have to go to the effort of listing on Ebay so I'm offering them up here, and its all the unnecessaries that aficianados claim are better...... well I have many pipes I plan to keep that smoke just as well as these. Only exception is they are mid grades without reputation that I have tinkered with the airways on.

What I am offering will be posted soon...... just as soon as Myspace gets done screwing around. I'll take any form of payment including PP. All pipes unless previously owned, will have been smoked lightly to a rational degree. All pipes will need to be cleaned but not unreasonably so. I had a pretty wide rotation. All pipes were used to smoke VAs, VAPers and VA/burley blends. Most pipes I can tell you what was smoked in it regularly. Some have socks. Some have boxes. I will try to remember to mention those in the descriptions. I chatter mark my pipes and anything that has been smoked will have these, not a big deal IMO since they are only light from clenching and not huge craters from clamping down. 

I should be posting in the next hour or so.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

testing


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Stanwell 126 limited edition brass band $60


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

1980s Barling african meer with vulcanite stem. Smoked once. Comes with sock. $60


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

1980s Barling meer. No sock, no box. Smoked twice. $60


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Rattrays bog oak morta billiard. Smoked several times with VA. Awesome pipe!!! Come with sock. $100


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Stanwell Sixtus limited edition. Blemish in stem needs sanded and polished out. $50


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Pair of Dunhills. The top is a 1971 canadian. The bottom is a 1966 pot with aftermarket band. Bought from Mr Feldman at the Smoker.com $90 each


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Claudio Cavicchi tan rustic bulldog. $100. Sock and box


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Claudio Cavicchi rustic billiard. $75. Sock and box


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Rad Davis 2009 SF club pipe. Smoked with Exhausted Rooster about 15 times. $80. Sock included.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Stanwell HCA II sandblast. VAs. $80. Includes sock, two stems and original presentation tube.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Rad Davis 2009 SF club pipe. Smoked with Exhausted Rooster about 15 times. $80. Sock included.


*If I didn't have one of these, I'd be all over it. Great pipe! *


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

pm sent for morta


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Please add $5.00 shipping and DC. Sorry for any inconvenience

Joe


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

$90 Northern Briars 10" canadian, with sock. Smoked 10 times. Vas


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Stanwell nosewarmer. Smoked lightly, w/ sock $45


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ashton 1999. Bought from Ashton/Dunhill collector on Ebay. Very lightly smoked. Has blemish at shank/bowl union due to the late Mr Taylor's failing eye sight. Sam's Flake since purchase. $130


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

My payment was sent out this morning!
Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Rattray Morta and '66 Dunhill are sold


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Man I wish I had some more money. Great selection of very good deals here!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> Claudio Cavicchi rustic billiard. $75. Sock and box


I am interested in this pipe but would like to see a picture of the top of the bowl if you dont mind??? Thanks brother I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm sorry for taking so long to respond. Its already spoken for. However, I posted the wrong pic on this one. Absolutely nothing to hide on the rim condition.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> I'm sorry for taking so long to respond. Its already spoken for. However, I posted the wrong pic on this one. Absolutely nothing to hide on the rim condition.


Is this in reference to my post brother??? Maybe you could give us an updated list of what is still for sale????


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Man I wish I had some more money. Great selection of very good deals here!


They may be around longer than you think. I'm not in a big hurry. And I still have some others, mostly mid-grades, I haven't posted yet.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Is this in reference to my post brother??? Maybe you could give us an updated list of what is still for sale????


*The '66 Dunhill, Rattray Morta and the Cavicchi Billiard are spoken for.*

Sorry. I've been on Facebook most of the last year while I was absent here. Totally forgot, and forget, Puff doesn't send allerts to thread replies.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Ashton 1999. Bought from Ashton/Dunhill collector on Ebay. Very lightly smoked. Has blemish at shank/bowl union due to the late Mr Taylor's failing eye sight. Sam's Flake since purchase. $130


The Ashton here is the one thats got me chomping at the bit. I would love to get that one. But unfortunately I have to wait.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cp478 said:


> The Ashton here is the one thats got me chomping at the bit. I would love to get that one. But unfortunately I have to wait.


Its a good smoking pipe. I paid nearly $300 for it...... $325 maybe, and it was over $500 new if I remember rightly..... $525 maybe. I used it exclusively for Sam's Flake. It was listed as a 1999. The briar is good and heavy and the airway is probably close to 11/64. The only bad thing about this pipe is a saw mark at the bowl/shank union that was overlooked and not taken out before it was blasted. I was told Mr Taylor's eyesight was getting bad in his last few years and he passed away before I could contact him about it. Despite the flaw, I have no doubt what-so-ever that its easily worth my asking price. I'm just looking for the quickest and easiest route to cashing in on my past investments. Time IS money, and I'm short on time.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Its a good smoking pipe. I paid nearly $300 for it...... $325 maybe, and it was over $500 new if I remember rightly..... $525 maybe. I used it exclusively for Sam's Flake. It was listed as a 1999. The briar is good and heavy and the airway is probably close to 11/64. The only bad thing about this pipe is a saw mark at the bowl/shank union that was overlooked and not taken out before it was blasted. I was told Mr Taylor's eyesight was getting bad in his last few years and he passed away before I could contact him about it. Despite the flaw, I have no doubt what-so-ever that its easily worth my asking price. I'm just looking for the quickest and easiest route to cashing in on my past investments. Time IS money, and I'm short on time.


i know its worth the money but unfortunately i have time but little money!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cp478 said:


> i know its worth the money but unfortunately i have time but little money!


It might still be here dude!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have got my fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cp478 said:


> I have got my fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Funny, I was just thinking I'd cross my fingers for you when I refreshed this link.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Which pipes are still left for sale here? Just curious, thank you!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*The '66 Dunhill, Rattray Morta and the Cavicchi Billiard are spoken for.*

All others are still available


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*The '66 Dunhill, Ashton Rhodesian, Rattray Morta and the Cavicchi Billiard are spoken for.*

All others are still available :tea:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bump for a great brother of the leaf and some great deals!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*The '66 Dunhill, Ashton Rhodesian, Rattray Morta, Rad Davis and the Cavicchi Billiard are spoken for.*

All others are still available :tea:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Still available posted below


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Still available with the exception of the '66 Dunhill pot in the first picture


Mad Hatter said:


> Pair of Dunhills. The top is a 1971 canadian. The bottom is a 1966 pot with aftermarket band. Bought from Mr Feldman at the Smoker.com $90 each





Mad Hatter said:


> Claudio Cavicchi tan rustic bulldog. $100. Sock and box





Mad Hatter said:


> Stanwell HCA II sandblast. VAs. $80. Includes sock, two stems and original presentation tube.





Mad Hatter said:


> $90 Northern Briars 10" canadian, with sock. Smoked 10 times. Vas





Mad Hatter said:


> Stanwell nosewarmer. Smoked lightly, w/ sock $45


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Still available


Mad Hatter said:


> Stanwell 126 limited edition brass band $60





Mad Hatter said:


> 1980s Barling african meer with vulcanite stem. Smoked once. Comes with sock. $60





Mad Hatter said:


>





Mad Hatter said:


> 1980s Barling meer. No sock, no box. Smoked twice. $60





Mad Hatter said:


> Stanwell Sixtus limited edition. Blemish in stem needs sanded and polished out. $50


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Bump!


Thanks Charlie. Glad you like the pipe! :thumb:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I love the bog oak!
This thing is amazing!!!!!!!!
Thank you.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Figured I'd chime in too. The '66 Dunhill is awesome. So glad I was watching this thread when you put them up!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Glad you guys are both happy. Thanks a bunch for helping me out too!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Subscribing, maybe I can score my first pipe.


I was thinking the same thing but this looks Greek to me. Don't have a clue.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

pm sent. If it's still available, it was meant to be!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

MarkC said:


> pm sent. If it's still available, it was meant to be!


I bet I can guess which one your after!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

DC#s

Kein DC# 0310 2010 0000 3940 9565

Valentino DC# 0310 2010 0000 3940 9602

Kerr DC# 0310 2010 0000 3940 9596

Powell DC# 0308 1400 0000 7013 1545


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow that was quick!
Thank you again Hatter!!!!!!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Which ones, if any are left?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Which ones, if any are left?


Everything posted on the last page in post #s 49 and 50


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> DC#s
> 
> Kein DC# 0310 2010 0000 3940 9565
> 
> ...


Ok , I thought this meant most of those were gone.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Which ones, if any are left?


Naw, other than yours two were reserved previously and one wasn't listed

Also, now the Sandblast Stanwell 126 Brass Band is taken.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Naw, other than yours two were reserved previously and one wasn't listed
> 
> Also, now the Sandblast Stanwell 126 Brass Band is taken.


I guess these have started hitting their marks


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, I love this thing!
You are the man Hatter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Wow, I love this thing!
> You are the man Hatter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad you're pleased. Sorry I didn't have a sock. Supposed to be a 1999, per the original owner. Smokes perfectly. I just couldn't look past the imperfection. Aside from that....... great freakin' pipe, huh? I'll hit you back! Thanks dude!!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Glad you're pleased. Sorry I didn't have a sock. Supposed to be a 1999, per the original owner. Smokes perfectly. I just couldn't look past the imperfection. Aside from that....... great freakin' pipe, huh? I'll hit you back! Thanks dude!!!


According to the dating code its a 1996.
I am very very happy, It is an amazing pipe!
Thank you again!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MH,

Thanks so much for the Cavicchi! It's even more beautiful in person than I imagined it would be. It smokes wonderfully, right up there with my Castello which is saying a lot.



















Thanks again for the great deal. It's appreciated.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^That pipe looks terrible.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> ^That pipe looks terrible.


I'm with Andrew. And that capstan is some real dog fodder too huh?

Gorgeous pipe you've got there! I've been eyeing me one of those for a while now....


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very very nice pipe!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> I'm with Andrew. And that capstan is some real dog fodder too huh?
> 
> Gorgeous pipe you've got there! I've been eyeing me one of those for a while now....


I've wanted to try a Cavicchi ever since Ultramag told me he thought they were as good as his Castellos. The Castello I've got is the best pipe I've ever smoked, so this was high praise in my book. Since I've had a chance to smoke this one, I'd have to say Chad was right on the money. It's right there with my Castello. I'll always love my pre-Republic Petes and will continue to collect them (my 1948 Killarney apple is a joy to smoke) but I there will be many more Castellos and Cavicchi's in my future for sure.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> I've wanted to try a Cavicchi ever since Ultramag told me he thought they were as good as his Castellos. The Castello I've got is the best pipe I've ever smoked, so this was high praise in my book. Since I've had a chance to smoke this one, I'd have to say Chad was right on the money. It's right there with my Castello. I'll always love my pre-Republic Petes and will continue to collect them (my 1948 Killarney apple is a joy to smoke) but I there will be many more Castellos and Cavicchi's in my future for sure.


Its good to see my pipes going to deserving BOTLs. Thanks for posting the pics and bragging me up too! Best wishes John!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

The Stanny HCA II is now taken


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll update this with a new thread after I get some pics of the other pipes I have. It might be a while since I'm still caught in the land of drama. PM with any inquiries.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the sweet Baki, Joe! I remember when you bought that. It's a great pipe and smokes wonderfully! Very happy camper! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Thanks for the sweet Baki, Joe! I remember when you bought that. It's a great pipe and smokes wonderfully! Very happy camper!
> 
> Thanks again.


Cool deal Dan! Glad you're happy. Hopefully I'll get back into my pipes. Right now I'm just straightening out a little bit of a mess I made for myself!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone who might be interested in the remaining pipes, please contact me at [email protected] Put Mad Hatter Pipes in the subject line.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Please update the list as there was one that I had my eye on but not sure if it has been taken yet or not.:attention::hat:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> Please update the list as there was one that I had my eye on but not sure if it has been taken yet or not.:attention::hat:


+1


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Posts 49 and 50 in this thread:

Dunhill canadian
Northern Briars canadian
Cavicchi bulldog
2 Barling meers
Stanwell Sixtus
Stanwell 200 nosewarmer


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> +1


like you didn't buy enough already this week?:loco:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> like you didn't buy enough already this week?:loco:


Mean case of PAD.....ssshhhhhh :rant:
lol


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

I just caught this thread. Are the current prices the same as listed by the pictures or are they half price of what's listed by the pictures?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dbreazeale said:


> I just caught this thread. Are the current prices the same as listed by the pictures or are they half price of what's listed by the pictures?


No, the listed prices are generally half of what I paid. Looking at them I believe they are all pretty much correct. If you have a question please email me [email protected] . We might be able to talk something out. I'm hoping to post some more cheaper pipes soon but I've been busy. Next weekend will be the first time since last October I haven't had a litter of pups here so hopefully the stress load will lighten a bit and I'll get that done.


----------

